# Ultraseal.. Puncture Prevention.?



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Sorry to resurrect an old chestnut, this has been discussed on at least two previous threads both of which I've re read.. but I would like more views.. 
Previously I have advocated not to use them but owning an RV now puts it into a different perspective..

When I bought the RV it didn't come with a spare, apparently this is common practice in the US as they don't change wheels by themselves so I set about 'tooling' up to change a wheel, that is once I had one.. Stateside Tuning http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk/ sourced me a new rim, thanks Linda for the great service, and I sourced a second hand tyre .. I should explain, these are coach tyres 22.5in and the rim alone weighs in at 36kg that plus the tyre and it must be close to 60kg. 
I also purchased an 8ton bottle jack, 2 x 5ton axle stands, 3/4 drive 36mm socket and T bar for undoing the nuts.. but changing one of these brutes isn't a job for the feint hearted.

I hope never to need these tools but sods law says I will and it won't be beside a handy breakdown service with a smiling AA man but with my luck in the middle of nowhere either pouring with rain or scorching heat, so I got to thinking... prevention, better than cure.. hence the post..

I did some Googling and came up with Ultraseal, there was a few mentions of this product in the previous posts but with no real conclusion..

So, does anyone have first hand knowledge of Ultraseal or any other product that prevents punctures ? 
Ultraseal sales blurb looks the biz .. but is it.. or is it just .. hot air ?

http://www.ultraseal.biz/home1.htm

If it 'does what it says on the tin' I want some.. not cheap, I estimate about £100 for 6 RV tyres but if it prevents a puncture .. and me from wrecking my back ....Priceless !

Thanks

Jim


----------



## 99184 (May 13, 2006)

I've used Slime, & Tyreseal on motorcycle and car tyres, andjust the other day on a Autohomes Bambi, so I don't know how relevant this is to a larger RV. There are two camps - those who wouldn't touch it with a bargepole, - others who swear by it. In my case Tyreseal is a great get-you-home measure and has sealed several tyres long enough for me to drive to a tyre depot, it's stopped a slow leak on the Bambi, and it's rescued more of my bikes from the roadside than the RAC. 
Slime has a number of caveats - corrosion on some wheels, and a speed rating issue but I understand that Ultraseal is a more advanced product at a price.

I talked to my tyre dealer a while ago about these products -- the dealer used them to permanently fix JCB and tractor tyres- admittedly these tend not to go much above 60 mph and are different animals... But then my bike tyres are rated for 160mph... All of these products wash out with a hose when new tyres are required. Some tyre dealers hate them, of course. 

I'd view using Ultraseal as relatively cheap insurance, changing motorcycle tyres and car tyres is a headache, let alone coach size tyres on an RV...

Failing that, why not carry a couple of large cans of Tyreseal or similar - and a mini 12v compressor to pump your tyres back once you've got the stuff in there if you get a small puncture.. One of those valve caps that has a core remover in it is also useful to remove the valve core while you get the product in to stop the valve clogging in cold weather. 

So it's a positive vote from me...


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

I noticed that Mel Eastburn (one of the MMM knowledgeable) discarded the spare on his new Renault Master S. B.Conversion and opted for a tyre sealant.I cannot believe he would do this without some serious research.

Article is in this month's MMM and a picture of the sealant being injected appears on page 246.I cannot see that a brand of sealant is mentioned.

Post a question on MMM Motorhome forum.He will probably answer himself. www.outandaboutlive.co.uk

Nick


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

.. and it's a positive vote from me. Of course, I wouldn't know if it prevented a puncture, but we didn't get any. We installed it originally as we were about to head for Romania's notorious roads.

We have since installed it on our new Rapido. There was an offer at the Newbury show, which I think was £55 for all motorhome tyres, whatever their size. He might have balked at an RV with 6 tyres, though!


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

You are most welcome Jim...I'm glad we finally came through for you :wink: 

I am watching this thread with interest...not from the RV point of view but the fact that JC has ordered some "slime" from the States primarily because I have had a slow puncture on my car for several months now and replacements are hellishly expensive - he wants to try the slime treatment before shelling out for a new tyre :roll:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> he wants to try the slime treatment before shelling out for a new tyre :roll:


 :lol: :lol: of course he does.. he's a man ..

Thanks everyone for the input so far, I think it's not if but what I should buy.. 
We have Ultraseal and Tyreseal in the running, a late entry by Slime.. the going is good to soft :lol: 
Keep 'em coming

Cheers

Jim


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> LC1962 said:
> 
> 
> > he wants to try the slime treatment before shelling out for a new tyre :roll:
> ...


Meanwhile, me an' the kids will keep singing "three wheels on my wagon" and I will keep feeding the air machine at the local Esso garage with 20ps!


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

ive used a slime product i got from ebay , its crap , i paid about £8 a bottle and i still have one left if anybody wants to buy it . it's bright pink and came from the states . it didnt work on my vitara or my bike .theres no way im using it on a motorhome . .slime is extremely difficult and messy to get in the valve hole as it's full of fibres , can't comment on the other products .


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

theflyingscot said:


> hi guys
> 
> ive used a slime product i got from ebay , its crap , i paid about £8 a bottle and i still have one left if anybody wants to buy it . it's bright pink and came from the states . .


 8O 
The stuff we're getting is bright green and costs about $16 a bottle...claims to be heavy duty............watch this space :roll:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jim
In theory this seems to be the panacea you need mate, however I did speak to our local tyre company about this type of stuff when the subject last came up and from memory his comment was NNNOOOOOOOOO, Don't do it....
Of course the cynical amongst us will say "of course he would say that, he sells tyres!!!" which is true but I have known this chap for years and he is an honest and straightforward guy. His reasoning was that if the tyre did get damaged it is impossible to repair it with this type of product installed, so you then need to buy a new tyre...And as you will not know when you have potential damage to the tyre there will be no warning signs and a catastrophic deflation could occur without any warning.....
Sorry to be the harbinger of doom Jim, but I know you wanted honest input mate and my advise would be to very carefully research this type of product before installing it, after all it could be a very costly mistake.....

Keith


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim 

There are 2 common types of sealant currently in use, one is water based and will wash out and not clog the input valve. The other is a thick slime that will deem a tyre Kaput for repair purposes. That is assuming it is repairable. 
Myself and a lot of others I know use the water based. It is not cheap but is installed by a franchise company coming to your house or anywhere to inject the stuff. 
I personally have not met anyone who has tried the self injection system. 

Best wishes.
Try phoning 0845 6582820 and ask for your local rep


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

richard863 said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> There are 2 common types of sealant currently in use, one is water based and will wash out and not clog the input valve. The other is a thick slime that will deem a tyre Kaput for repair purposes. That is assuming it is repairable.
> Myself and a lot of others I know use the water based. It is not cheap but is installed by a franchise company coming to your house or anywhere to inject the stuff.
> ...


I have. When I replaced tyres on my last van I bought a 5L bottle, which comes with a pump. However, unlike the pumps supplied to dealers, this is not man enough to pump against 65psi, so you have to delate the tyre first. However, it is still cheaper, and a lot more convenient, to get it done at a show. (£50 for 4 motorhome tyres, regardless of size, at Newbury, £62.50 for all 5)


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim 

Just looked at our invoice it was sub £ a wheel. Yes no doubt it is cheaper DIY I'm not sure if the DIY is the washable one though. Never mind a long as it does the job. Our guarantee for what its worth will seal upto a 6mm diameter object, and if it gets you off the motorway that is the greatest cost if your not with the RAC. 

Kind regards


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All

Sorry I was to quick off the mark and finger trouble my message should have read sub £25 a wheel


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi All, again.. thanks for the input and advice, 

Keith, 
Until recently I was of the same opinion as you but after reading the technical details and referrals from Ultraseal and Tyreseal both of which are water based I had second thoughts.. if (and it's a big IF) they do as they say and don't affect the reparability of the tyre I think they would be a worth while investment for any motorhome but especially an RV for obvious reasons.. 
I'm still in two minds but the pendulum is swinging in favour at the moment ..Jury still out :?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim sorry if this is teaching grandma, but have you tried undoing your wheel nuts yet!

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi Jim sorry if this is teaching grandma, but have you tried undoing your wheel nuts yet!


Hi Olley .. not grandma ...grandpa :lol: :lol:

Yes, with the aid of a 6ft scaffold pole, I forgot to mention that bit of kit.. :wink: not a job for the weak or infirm.. :roll:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim, thats the most important bit, having removed many a wheel with and without the aid of an air spanner can I give a couple of tips, sorry if it's all stuff you know.

Ideally you want a deep socket so the stud doesn't foul the socket, good quality not a cheapo, and some means of supporting the extension bar when your doing the rear wheels, oil the threads before and after (makes it easier next time :lol: ) and a spade with fairy liquid on it, you slide it under the wheel, makes lining the holes up much easier.

And as you said plenty of BF and BI.

Have you come across a sensible compressor? the 12v one's I have seen are next to useless for this size and pressure.

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Olley 

Don't apologise for giving advice .. we never know it all .. 

The first thing I bought was a proper 3/4" drive socket, extension piece and bar then realised you need a good axle stand to rest the extension piece on.. plus the 6ft persuader :lol: 

George has air suspension and brakes so I installed a schrader air take off valve on one of the air tanks, then 'acquired' 10mts of air line and a proper garage tyre inflator ... so well sorted on the inflation side :wink: and no, before you think it, I never nicked it from Tesco's ... :lol: 

The spade and fairy liquid is a neat idea, never thought of that, I had planned on using two large tyre levers but that's a better plan.. thanks for the tip...


Cheers 
Jim


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Neat tricks from Olley, thanks mate, I'll try to remember them :wink: 
Re the original question Jim, IF they can prove that a treated tyre is repairable (better still if it is in writing, not a woolly statement but plain English :lol: ) then the whole question becomes a no brainer..... However back to the real world.... 
I do agree that if you can get them to put their claims in writing so that it is irrefutable and they will pay for new rubber should their claims turn out to be false, then it is something that I would seriously consider......

Good luck mate and please keep us posted.

Keith


----------

